# Has anyone used Yoga to control pain?



## Guest (Apr 10, 2001)

did it work? did it not? what was your experience?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have never tried this Mamakat, but I am pretty sure it would help and others I belelive have used it and found it helped. For one thing it certainly cannot hurt. It will make you healthier.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi mamakat:I haven't either, but I second what Eric says. Our thoughts and mind are very powerful.There is a thread going on in the Meeting Place about Yoga that you might want to take a look at. I haven't had a chance to really read it yet, but it looks pretty interesting.







JeanG


----------

